# Bow information, old recurve...



## BoneDigger (Oct 31, 2008)

A friend of mine found a recurve in her deceased dad's stuff and would like more information. No pictures for now, but the writing on the bow says:

Royal Scot’s Bow

“the daddie”

Made in Scotland

#633 34#

Any information?

Todd


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

maybe a custom bow?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice bow. Royal Scots was the name for Border Bows between 1963 and 1969. Go to the Border Forum on Archery-Interchange.net. Sid Ball, of Border Bows, may know something about the bow. He is also on AT but may not check the History forum.

This link will get you to the Border forum. http://www.archery-interchange.net/forum/border-archery/

This is the Border Bows website. http://www.borderbows.com/working/index.html


----------

